# Intel server NIC ifconfig igb listed status: no carrier



## urbanriot (Sep 2, 2012)

I have a two port Intel server NIC in what's supposed to be running as a proxy server for a client; however it's been malfunctioning and I've been scratching my head trying to figure out why it's sometimes working and not working. 

This may be wildly unrelated but I have the following problem:


```
igb0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=401fb<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,POLLING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,VLAN_HWTSO>
        ether 00:1b:21:36:ed:2c
        inet 192.168.45.2 netmask 0xfffffffc broadcast 192.168.45.3
        media: Ethernet autoselect
       [B] status: no carrier[/B]
igb1: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=401fb<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,POLLING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,VLAN_HWTSO>
        ether 00:1b:21:36:ed:2d
        inet 10.1.1.1 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 10.1.1.255
        media: Ethernet autoselect
        [B]status: no carrier[/B]
```

Well... okay... but... I can ping network addresses!


```
PING 10.1.1.5 (10.1.1.5): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 10.1.1.5: icmp_seq=0 ttl=128 time=1.019 ms
64 bytes from 10.1.1.5: icmp_seq=1 ttl=128 time=0.936 ms
```


```
PING 192.168.45.1 (192.168.45.1): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 192.168.45.1: icmp_seq=0 ttl=255 time=1.137 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.45.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=255 time=0.994 ms
```

Does this no carrier status matter? 

Is it related to my anomalous issues?


----------



## urbanriot (Sep 3, 2012)

I was using polling,

```
ifconfig_igb1="inet 10.0.0.28 netmask 255.255.255.0 polling"
```

... turning off polling resolved the issue. 

Every card I've used in FreeBSD until recently has utilized drivers that support polling that I neglected to consider that igb is not a supported driver. 

Hopefully my post helps someone else down the road! Cheers!


----------

